# Cranking up the saturation for a sports.



## MSnowy (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying something a little different. What do you think, a little to much?


----------



## wolfie1961 (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks good to me! But I'm far from being an expert!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd say 'a little much'.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 1, 2014)

A little much for me too. I really don't think the player himself is too far over, but the grass is so vibrant it draws the eyes.


----------



## snerd (Aug 1, 2014)

Turn down the green a tad in HSL, if using Lightroom, may do the trick?


----------



## oxmav3rickxo (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with the green being very overdone!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> A little much for me too. I really don't think the player himself is too far over, but the grass is so vibrant it draws the eyes.





snerd said:


> Turn down the green a tad in HSL, if using Lightroom, may do the trick?





oxmav3rickxo said:


> I agree with the green being very overdone!



Thanks, Green is the one I upped the most. Backed of the green some with this one.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 2, 2014)

why?


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2014)

Braineack said:


> why?



Why What?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 2, 2014)

It's a nice shot, but the processing kills it. Not a big fan, but trying different things is always worth a try.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> It's a nice shot, but the processing kills it. Not a big fan, but trying different things is always worth a try.



Thanks just trying something different. Going to be doing some youth football this year for booster groups. From the feed back I've gotten kids seem to like the "bright colors".


----------



## Braineack (Aug 2, 2014)

kids also like to set themselves on fire and post the video on youtube from the hospital bed.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 2, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > A little much for me too. I really don't think the player himself is too far over, but the grass is so vibrant it draws the eyes.
> ...



Much better. It really is a great capture Mike. Nice work.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks. I think I'd draw the line at kids setting themselves on fire and wouldn't shot that


----------



## DBA (Aug 7, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> I'm trying something a little different. What do you think, a little to much?
> 
> View attachment 80979


I always bump up the saturation as I shoot raw, however you have to watch yourself that it doesn't become unnatural looking. Your grass (or turf) is very unnatural looking.

A lot of times I'll lower the saturation on stuff in the background to make the subject stick out more. In your photo I'd try dropping the green and bumping up everything else.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 9, 2014)

DBA said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying something a little different. What do you think, a little to much?
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I lowered the green in the second picture I posted


----------



## BillM (Aug 19, 2014)

NIce shot Mike, I'd leave it as shot when it comes to saturation. Let me know if you want a second shooter for a game, I plan on getting to more than a few games this fall.


----------

